# 1936 Kay Kyser - You'd Be Surprised (Ish Kabibble, vocal) (restored)



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm surprised that the Kabibbles would name their son Ish.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Catchy!


----------

